# Charity's Kiddos*birth video finally added*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's been so crazy around here I don't think I managed to post any pics yet so I will post some now. The day Charity kidded was pretty hectic because I was just about to load Spice into Stacey's truck to take her to the vet. Decided to check on Charity on last time before grabbing Spice and HELLO!!! There's a BUBBLE and she's pushing. So I yelled for Stacey and I think she managed to get the birth on video. The first boy was HUGE and the doe was very small and only took 4 seconds to push out!

Here is the Boy, he is for Sale. Sire is Bambi:


















And the Girl.  She's Retained:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Charity's Kiddos*

What cuties! Congrats...LOVE the buck!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity's Kiddos*

Thanks! He is so big! He plays with Saleen's kids and you can hardly tell the size difference, you'd think he was born a week ago too!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Charity's Kiddos*

Congratulations! That little girl is really flashy!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Charity's Kiddos*

Congrats the babies are so pretty. I can see why you retain doe she is gorgeous.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity's Kiddos*

What flashy kids  He is a big boy...and very nice too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity's Kiddos*

really I kept telling Charity to leave Saleen's boy alone only to realize it was HER boy she was sniffing. :doh: haha he is a hunk for sure.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity's Kiddos*

LOL Stacey could you post the ones of them at birth? I didn't get any I was so wrapped up in everything.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity's Kiddos*

I did on the other thread


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity's Kiddos*

Stacey got the video's she took uploaded of Charity's Kidding:

Birthing Buck kid:





Birthing Doe kid:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Great videos, thanks for sharing!! I think this is one I saw live on Mare Stare... really neat to see it from the other perspective


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, she was on marestare and she was the kidding I ALMOST missed while I was home. :crazy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

love ....that you shared with us.... great video... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, If I seem kinda tense and unhappy it's just cause of all that was going on then. We were just about to take Spice to the vet clinic and the day before Spice had that terrible delivery so I was just waiting for something to go wrong.


----------

